
Boeing sued by 400 pilots over 737 MAX's 'unprecedented cover-up' - rahuldottech
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-23/over-400-pilots-join-lawsuit-against-boeing-over-737-max/11238282?pfmredir=sm
======
bodi
Yeah today's Seattle Times expose was tough to read.

So sad when profit comes before the loss of life.

